# Existing Hardwood in Kitchen & Entry way - need advice complementing wood to install



## emmyshaw (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello Michelle. The best hardwood for floors & stairs are oak, maple and poplar. They are more sturdy than other hardwood. Also, don't worry with the mismatched floors & stairs, you can always stain them to match it with the current hardwood that you have.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A good floor sander and installer can blend the old with the new--

However,if the existing floors do not need refinishing--just choose a prefinished floor that looks good with what you have---I suggest you stick with red oak,if that is what the existing floor is--that way,you could hire a sander to blend and stain the entire floor,if your new work looks like a complete mismatch.


----------



## callfixie (Nov 26, 2014)

I can suggest you two most preferred options to go for one are solid wood flooring and another one is engineered wood floors. One of the best benefits of solid wood flooring is that they can be sanded and refinished many times. You can install solid wood flooring above or on grade.
Another option is engineered wood floors manufactured of multiple layers of woods. Sub layer can be of same wood species or of different wood species. Generally the top layers consist of high quality wood flooring it can be installed above or on grade.


----------

